# living with mitsubishi cab over



## petedegan (Dec 22, 2006)

I have owned a 2001 mits 2wd with a landscape body for two years now. put 30000 gruling city miles on it - these are my expierences

4 wheel dual caliper abs brakes are great. truck steers perfect- no slop after 165k mi. truck runs like new after 165k too. plenty of power- haul 7000 lb loader, 3000 lb trailer and truck full of gravel and merge on to freeway no problem. stops nice too. 5.35 axle ratio and auto trans makes it a fast city truck slow highway truck. I shortened the frame from long wheel base to short in a day. mounted floodlights, inverter, a mini crane and tool boxes, trouble lights. made a real work truck out of it. when the fit hits the shan- guys like having the mits around. 

truck makes a good driver out of you, employees like it, fits in regular car wash, starts without plugging in to -5 f, regular pickups feel like toys compared to a mits- super easy to work on, gets lots of complements. needs big tools to get lug nuts off- and a 6' breaker bar. flip the cab up, and the dump box back and everything is in the open. People are in awe when you can stand in the engine compartment, compared to leaning over the hood of pickup. cab is bouncy- but not harsh. you will spill lots of coffee in these things. cab has no squeeks or rattles. mpg is 11, but have gotten as high as 14, same is my 2002 chev hd2500. 

I have also driven 2007 fg 4x4 and 2007 2wd. here is the dope- the 4x4 has a derated motor because the transfer case cant handle the torque. also the new 6 spd automatic wont fit in the 4x4's becasue it is too long. The extra power a 4x2 has is quite noticable. my 2001 is winding out at 70 at 2900 rpm, the new trucks are both are geared better, especially the 2wd with a double overdrive. 2200 @ 65 or so. the 6 speed automatic in the 4x2's are awsome with the increased power, also are very quiet with insulation on valve cover and electronic fuel injection. you hear a nice turbo whine if you listen closely. the 4x4 is like driving a tractor, extra ride height is nice, exhaust brake works great with a manual. the 4x2s are really fast in traffic, people get suprised when you beat em off the line. the stick shift in the fg cant be shifted fast enough to keep up with the speed of the truck, and is a little notchy- maybe cause it was new. very easy to miss a shift ( not employee friendly.) I also heard the 4x2s can be ordered from the port with posi, but my dealer says no. I was leaning towards the fg- but not after driving it. the 2wd is faster, way easier to drive, fits thru drivethru at mcdonalds carwash bank etc- turns sharper, a little better gearing and 6 spd auto for less money. also sterling/international trucks is selling the rebadged mits. hope this helps- pete


----------

